# Confused with video playback memory card slot settings



## leadin2 (Sep 3, 2020)

I just got more SD cards today and wanted to test out the dual card slots function on my r6 (first time). With the record options set to “Rec. to multiple”, playback options for stills to card slot 1 and videos to card slot 2.
For the stills, they are working fine. I have checked that pictures are saved to both cards.
With the above settings, I am unable to view video at all, unless I set my stills playback to slot 2 (same as video), then I am able to view the saved videos. Did I miss out any steps?
With the “rec. to multiple” set up, seems like the secondary card will fill up faster if I take videos. If anyone is reading this, perhaps you can share what is your preferred settings and workflow, curious...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2020)

Its working as it should, you set the primary card that you want to view. If one card is used for videos and the other for stills, you might want a large one for video, 128 or 256 GB while a 64 GB will probably be fine for stills. You don't need the same capacity card in both slots.

Also be aware that if you remove the primary card for some reason and close the card door, the camera will sense that there is just one card and make it primary. It should warn you when you power it up that there is only one card. But, when you install the removed card again, it will no longer be the primary card. Remove the other card close the door, and then reinstall it and the camera will change back to the other card as primary. You can do it in the settings as well.


----------



## leadin2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its working as it should, you set the primary card that you want to view. If one card is used for videos and the other for stills, you might want a large one for video, 128 or 256 GB while a 64 GB will probably be fine for stills. You don't need the same capacity card in both slots.
> 
> Also be aware that if you remove the primary card for some reason and close the card door, the camera will sense that there is just one card and make it primary. It should warn you when you power it up that there is only one card. But, when you install the removed card again, it will no longer be the primary card. Remove the other card close the door, and then reinstall it and the camera will change back to the other card as primary. You can do it in the settings as well.


Thanks for sharing! Will try out more to get familiar.


----------

